# Regent Theatre, Hinckley - April 2014



## Goldie87 (May 2, 2014)

The theatre was formally opened Monday 11 March 1929, and was then described as a ‘house of amusement worthy of the town and district. It included five dressing rooms for artistes, and in 1930 was the first Hinckley theatre to install sound. It was the company’s prime venue until sold to Odeon Theatres in 1935. In 1955 it was renamed the Gaumont, and a week later CinemaScope arrived. In 1961 the Odeon in the Borough closed, and the Gaumont was sold to Classic Cinemas chain of London. The Classic Cinema was closed in 1968 and the cinema was reopened as Vogue Bingo and Social Club, later Rainbow Bingo and then Flutters Bingo. Flutters Bingo Club closed on 15th June 2013. At present the site is going to be redeveloped as a supermarket and car park, keeping the old facade.

First visited here with MD earlier in the month, at which time it lay untouched with lots of interesting old features remaining. Fast forward to the end of the month and I was told demolition was underway, so went for a last look. Just gutted I didn't get another visit in before it got trashed, but had no idea they were going to be starting work!































































The Final Curtain...


----------



## devonlad108 (May 2, 2014)

Looks like a great site, really like picture 6, a great view of the domed cieling. Super work


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (May 2, 2014)

nice work mate


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 2, 2014)

Nice one, looks good that explore! the ceiling!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2014)

The hanging llight is stunning & so many cracking features,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 2, 2014)

Great set!
Thanks..


----------



## Derek (May 2, 2014)

Insert 20p (2 x 10p) - change given. <sigh>

Derek


----------



## chazman (May 3, 2014)

really well done guys,and so many old bits n bobs from yesteryear


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Great set of pics, good find in natural condition.


----------



## Ace5150 (May 3, 2014)

What a find! Just down the road from me as well. Great pics and report! Gutted I missed this one!


----------



## steve2109 (May 12, 2014)

Loved that mate, especially the fag machine !


----------

